# Birdhouses



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of new turnings for me anyway. I am making some of these for Christmas ornaments this next Christmas. Figured if I didn't get started on them now I would never get them done. All are finished in Lacquer. First one is cherry and walnut. The second two are cherry and maple. The third is made of scraps which is cherry/walnut and maple.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Bernie


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bernie, those are really cute lil birdhouses!

... looks like a few converted acorns!  

C O O L !!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work there BW! Your doing a fine job on the lathe!

Corey


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice work Bernie . 
What is the diameter of them ?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

cranbrook2 said:


> Nice work Bernie .
> What is the diameter of them ?


Most of them that I do are about 2 1/4" to 2 1/2" across and 3 1/4" to 4" tall. They are a blast to make and sold like hot cakes this last Christmas. I gave each one of my grandkids one. So now they think I need to make them one every year now as a tradition from grandpa. 

Here is another one I did yesterday. I really like how the cedar turned out. It is cedar and maple. This is before I put the bird on because it is drying.

Oh and yes they are acorn birdhouses.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You really going to be popular next Christmas Bernie, that looks great!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Acorn Birdhouses*

Really nice work Bernie.  You and John (Cranbrook2) have the market covered. From small to extreme. I expect to see John turn out acorn bidhouses that are 2 1/2 FEET in diameter now.  LOL Good work.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bernie,

They are SO cute!

Does the top come off somehow or is glued on?

Really COOL!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Bernie,
> 
> They are SO cute!
> 
> ...


Tops are glued on and the body is hollowed out. The walls are just a little over 1/8" thick.

Bernie


----------

